
Cameroon has slashed the fee for buying a .cm domain - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/07/17/cameroon-cuts-fee-for-acquiring-cm-cctld/
======
ocdtrekkie
Not mentioned: The high likelihood that .cm domains may at a glance look like
.com domains, and will be used for phishing...

------
wwarner
Waiting for Eritrea to open up the .er tld. I have first dibs on hack.er!

